# Бесплатные антивирусы и антивирусные сканеры



## antispy

Правила темы



Спойлер: Прочесть



Топик посвящен выбору *бесплатных* антивирусов!


К классам обсуждаемых продуктов относятся:


Антивирусы с бесплатным резидентом - проверкой "на лету".
Бесплатные антивирусные сканеры (функционал платного резидента не обсуждается и не сравнивается с аналогичными у бесплатных).
Бесплатные антивирусные утилиты (желательно с уточнением функционала и возможностей, дабы было проще отличать их от сканеров).
Такие отдельные продукты, как антишпионы/антирекламщики в тему данного топика не входят (такой функционал может быть частью обсуждаемых решений, как одно из преимуществ выбора антивируса) и обсуждаются в других темах.





Антивирусы для Windows



Спойлер: Посмотреть список бесплатных антивирусов для Windows




*Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+*
Интерфейс: Многоязычный
Официальный сайт: Ad-aware | Download Free Antivirus for PC by Lavasoft
Страница загрузки: Ad-Aware Free Antivirus and Free Antispyware download - Lavasoft



*Avast Free Antivirus*
Интерфейс: Многоязычный
Официальный сайт: Avast | Скачать бесплатный антивирус
Страница загрузки: Avast | Скачать бесплатный антивирус
Описание: Avast! — Википедия



*AVG Anti-Virus Free*
Интерфейс: Многоязычный
Официальный сайт: AVG | Бесплатные Антивирусные Программы и Защита ПК
Страница загрузки: Бесплатный антивирус AVG | Cкачать антивирус бесплатно
Описание: AVG — Википедия



*Avira Free Antivirus*
Интерфейс: Многоязычный
Официальный сайт: Avira 2017 - Загрузить бесплатный антивирус для ПК и Mac
Страница загрузки: Загрузить Avira Free Antivirus для ОС Windows
Описание: Avira Antivirus — Википедия



*Bitdefender Antivirus Free Edition*
Интерфейс: Английский
Официальный сайт: CyberSecurity & Antivirus Software - Bitdefender UK
Страница загрузки: Free Antivirus Software - Download Bitdefender Antivirus Free



*Comodo Cloud AntiVirus*
Интерфейс: Многоязычный
Официальный сайт: Free Internet Security and Antivirus | Security Solutions from Comodo
Страница загрузки: Cloud Antivirus | Comodo Free Proactive Protection Software
Описание: Comodo Antivirus — Википедия



*Kaspersky Free*
Интерфейс: Русский
Официальный сайт: Скачать антивирус для дома и бизнеса | Лаборатория Касперского
Страница загрузки: Бесплатный антивирус Kaspersky Free



*NANO Antivirus*
Интерфейс: Русский, Английский
Официальный сайт: NANO Антивирус
Страница загрузки: NANO Антивирус



*Panda Free Antivirus*
Интерфейс: Многоязычный
Официальный сайт: The best antivirus protection - Panda Security
Страница загрузки: Panda Free Antivirus
Описание: Panda Cloud Antivirus — Википедия



*Sophos Home*
Интерфейс: Английский
Официальный сайт: Security Made Simple for Business. Centralized Data Security for Endpoints, Encryption, Network Protection, Mobile Devices, Servers, UTM Appliances, Email and Web Gateway Solutions, Ransomware Scanning and Exploit Prevention | sophos.com
Страница загрузки: Free Antivirus for Home Networks: Secure 10 PCs and Macs Free | Sophos



*360 Total Security*
Интерфейс: Многоязычный
Официальный сайт: 360 Total Security: Free Antivirus Protection | Virus Scan & Removal for Windows, Mac and Android
Страница загрузки: Скачать бесплатный антивирус - 360 Total Security






Антивирусы для Mac OS



Спойлер: Посмотреть список бесплатных антивирусов для Mac OS




*avast! Free Antivirus for Mac*
Интерфейс: Английский
Официальный сайт: Avast | Download Free Antivirus for PC, Mac & Android
Страница загрузки: Avast Free Mac Security | Antivirus Software for Apple OS X



*Avira Free Mac Security*
Интерфейс: Английский
Официальный сайт: Avira 2017 - Download free antivirus for PC & Mac
Страница загрузки: Avira Free Antivirus Mac — лучший антивирус для Apple OSX



*Comodo Antivirus for Mac*
Интерфейс: Английский
Официальный сайт:Free Internet Security and Antivirus | Security Solutions from Comodo
Страница загрузки: Antivirus for Mac | Download Best Free Mac Antivirus from Comodo



*Sophos Anti-Virus for Mac Home Edition*
Интерфейс: Английский
Официальный сайт: Security Made Simple for Business. Centralized Data Security for Endpoints, Encryption, Network Protection, Mobile Devices, Servers, UTM Appliances, Email and Web Gateway Solutions, Ransomware Scanning and Exploit Prevention | sophos.com
Страница загрузки: Free Mac Antivirus and Web Security | Sophos Home for Mac Download






Антивирусы для Android



Спойлер: Посмотреть список бесплатных антивирусов для Android




avast! Mobile Security
AVG for Android
Avira Free Android Security
Bitdefender Antivirus Free
Comodo Mobile Antivirus
Dr.Web для Android Light
IKARUS mobile.security
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Mobile
Sophos Mobile Security
Zemana Mobile Antivirus





Антивирусы и антивирусные сканеры для Linux



Спойлер: Посмотреть список бесплатных антивирусов для Linux




ClamAV
Comodo Antivirus for Linux





Сканеры



Спойлер: Посмотреть список бесплатных сканеров




*Comodo Cleaning Essentials*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



CCE представляет собой набор инструментов, которые создан для очистки зараженных компьютеров. Основным инструментом CCE является мощный сканер вирусов, шпионского ПО, руткитов и т.п.
Особенности CCE:

Портативный: нет необходимости установки!
Сканер руткитов и замаскированных вредоносных файлов
Возможность принудительного удаления вредоносных файлов\процессов
Модуль-Уничтожитель(Killswitch), как расширенный инструмент мониторинга активности системы





*Dr.Web CureIt!*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Dr.Web CureIt! — сканирующая утилита для лечения отдельно стоящих рабочих станций и файловых серверов под управлением MS Windows 95 OSR2/98/Me/NT 4.0/2000/XP/2003/Vista/2008/Windows 7. Не требует установки, не конфликтует с другими антивирусами. Запускается с любого внешнего носителя (например, USB).




*eScan AntiVirus Toolkit*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



eScan Antivirus Toolkit – это бесплатная утилита, которая позволяет сканировать и удалять вирусы, троянские, шпионские, рекламные и другие вредоносные программы, которыми мог быть инфицирован компьютер. eScan Antivirus Toolkit не требует установки и может быть запущен непосредственно откуда угодно: с компьютера, USB носителя или с CD диска. Она может быть запущена, даже если на вашем компьютере уже установлена другая антивирусная программа.




*ESET Online Scanner*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



С помощью ESET Online Scanner вы сможете обнаружить и удалить на вашем компьютере различные виды вредоносного ПО: вирусы, трояны, интернет-черви, шпионское ПО (Spyware) и т.д.
Онлайн-сканер от ESET использует технологию ThreatSense и антивирусные базы продуктов ESET Smart Security/ESET NOD32 Antivirus




*Emsisoft Emergency Kit*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Emsisoft Emergency Kit содержит набор бесплатных программ, которые могут быть использованы без установки для сканирования и лечения зараженного компьютера от вредоносных программ: вирусов, троянов, интернет-червей, шпионского и рекламного ПО.




*Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool - это программа для лечения зараженного компьютера от вирусов и всех других типов вредоносных программ.




*McAfee Labs Stinger*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Бесплатная утилита от McAfee для удаления распространенных вирусов из MS Windows.




*Microsoft Safety Scanner*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Для проверок по запросу и удаления вирусов, шпионского ПО и других вредоносных программ можно использовать Microsoft Safety Scanner — бесплатное загружаемое средство безопасности. Оно не конфликтует с антивирусным ПО, установленным на компьютере.
_Примечание._ Срок действия Microsoft Safety Scanner истекает через 10 дней после загрузки. Для повторной проверки с учетом последних определений вирусов, средство Microsoft Safety Scanner необходимо загрузить и запустить повторно.




*Norton Power Eraser*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Если вы стали жертвой мошеннической программы, которую не может удалить обычный антивирус, воспользуйтесь для поиска и удаления средством Norton Power Eraser. Norton Power Eraser использует агрессивные способы выявления угроз, этот инструмент следует использовать с большой осторожностью и только тогда, когда исчерпаны все остальные способы.




*Sophos Virus Removal Tool*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Sophos Virus Removal Tool - предоставляет возможность просканировать компьютер на возможные угрозы с выводом подробного отчета о найденных вредоносных программах и удалением найденных угроз.




*Trend Micro HouseCall*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



HouseCall — это популярная служба компании Trend Micro™ для поиска по требованию и удаления вирусов, троянских программ, червей, нежелательных подключаемых модулей браузера и других вредоносных приложений.




*Антивирусный сканер Vba32Check*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Пакет Vba32Check разработан как набор средств, способных оказать помощь пользователям в лечении вирусных заражений.
В состав пакета входят:
- Консольный сканер Vba32 для ОС Windows;
- Антируткит Vba32 AntiRootkit;
- Набор заранее определенных задач, которые помогут пользователю в решении часто встречаемых проблем.




*Zemana AntiMalware*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Zemana AntiMalware - облачный антивирусный сканер, использующий несколько движков и технологий обнаружения для удаления сложных угроз. Дополнительный уровень защиты, совместимый с вашим антивирусом, антишпионом или фаерволом








Разница между сканером и антивирусом



Спойлер: Она есть



Сканер загружается с фиксированным набором баз для разовой проверки компьютера. Назавтра набор баз будет уже другим, и скачивать сканер нужно заново. Сканер лишен таких функциональных возможностей, присущих антивирусам, как:


Проверка в реальном времени (монитор)
У большинства сканеров отсутствует автоматическое обновление баз
У большинства сканеров отсутствует опция проверки компьютера по расписанию







Спойлер: Источники




Официальные страницы сканеров
Бесплатные программы для компьютера на Windows скачать - ZoomExe
Все антивирусы. Скачать бесплатно
Компьютерный форум Ru.Board


----------



## Александр Голуб

Как вы считаете,какой из бесплатных антивирусов наиболее эффективный в отслеживании и борьбе с вирусами?


----------



## glax24

собственная голова лучший бесплатный антивирус.


----------



## Александр Голуб

Дело в том,что я за этим компьютером сижу очень редко...в основном сестра сидит...Поэтому опять повторюсь:какой наилучший бесплатный антивирусник?


----------



## glax24

тогда любой.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 32 секунды_
если у пользователя нет минимальных ком.знаний по безопасности то и платный антивирус не спасет.


----------



## orderman

Неплохие отзывы о Avast, Avira, Comodo. Я, наверное, остановился бы на связке антивирус Avast + фаерволл Comodo.
А также регулярно проверять систему на наличие уязвимого ПО .


----------



## vgrnt

Александр Голуб написал(а):


> в основном сестра сидит...Поэтому опять повторюсь:какой наилучший бесплатный антивирусник?



Советую попробовать Bitdefender Antivirus Free Edition. Правда русского интерфейса нет.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Александр Голуб написал(а):


> Поэтому опять повторюсь:какой наилучший бесплатный антивирусник?


А — в наглую!
Наш!  :victory:

А бесплатный ещё и вот почему!


----------



## mike 1

Можете Яндекс версию Касперского скачать отсюда http://kaspersky.yandex.ru/ на полгода. Лечит вирусы достаточно хорошо.


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А — в наглую!
> Наш!


Поддерживаю еще и потому что всегда есть связь с человеком,который сможет помочь-а именно представитель компании *SNS-amigo*,


----------



## грум

Александр Голуб написал(а):


> Как вы считаете,какой из бесплатных антивирусов наиболее эффективный


Пройдите обучение здесь на сайте и этот вопрос отпадет сам собой.Ваших знаний будет достаточно что-бы пришибить любой вирус.И тогда не надо будет думать какой антивирус лучше.


----------



## Arbitr

Александр Голуб написал(а):


> Как вы считаете,какой из бесплатных антивирусов наиболее эффективный в отслеживании и борьбе с вирусами?


посадите ее на линукс, вопрос отпадет...


SNS-amigo написал(а):


> А — в наглую!
> Наш!


это так же вариант для вас


----------



## regist

грум написал(а):


> Ваших знаний будет достаточно что-бы пришибить любой вирус.


*грум*, "пришибить" вирус и предотвратить вирус это разные вещи. Например как ты собираешься лечить систему, если там поработал энкодер ? А если стиллер украл все пароли ? 


Александр Голуб написал(а):


> Поэтому опять повторюсь:какой наилучший бесплатный антивирусник?


*Александр Голуб*, рекомендую почитать вам сравнение бесплатных антивирусов и самому сделать свой выбор.


----------



## Александр Голуб

Выбор сделан.Спасибо вам:dance2:


----------



## Legion107

ссылка на SpyBot - http://www.spybot-download.net/spybot_2_2.htm


----------



## regist

Legion107 написал(а):


> ссылка на SpyBot


а вот это как раз советую не использовать .


----------



## грум

regist написал(а):


> а вот это как раз советую не использовать


Да уж штука страшная.Один раз убила мне систему.Пришлось переустанавливать.Правда это было лет 5 назад.Сейчас может все исправили.


----------



## Legion107

regist написал(а):


> а вот это как раз советую не использовать .


Что с ней не так? Вчера пробовал в паре с КиС-кой работали и не рычали!


----------



## regist

1) Антивирусы вообще плохо работают в паре, так что SpyBot лишний.
2) Имхо, при установленном KIS он тем более лишний.
3) Регулярно попадаются темы в разделе лечения, где установлен SpyBot и при этом куча вирусни - так что пользы от него мало.
4) Заносит большой список сайтов в hosts из-за чего начинаются тормоза браузеров, что часто является проблемой юзера, то есть проблема не в вирусах, а в забитом hosts который забивает SpyBot.
5) Выше пост, что он убил систему.

В общем от программы больше вреда, чем пользы.


----------



## Legion107

Наверно нужен раздел типа "чёрного списка" - какими Антивирусными программами нежелательно пользоваться.
Сразу с главной увидел, прочитал, понял и сэкономил кучу своего времени и нервов.
_А с КиС я проверял работал SpyBot 2.2 нормально - протестировал и удалил._


----------



## грум

Legion107 написал(а):


> Наверно нужен раздел типа "чёрного списка" - какими Антивирусными программами нежелательно пользоваться.


Я считаю это бесполезно.Я например считаю что всякие оптимизаторы и улучшатели вредны,но кто-то всегда найдется кто скажет что ты мол ничего не понимаешь это лучшая программа в мире и винда будет летать после неё так что не догонишь.Но это мое мнение.Просто приходится сталкиваться.


----------



## regist

Legion107 написал(а):


> Наверно нужен раздел типа "чёрного списка" - какими Антивирусными программами нежелательно пользоваться.


учитывая сколько людей хотят создать свой супер-пупер антивирус или лечащую утилиту, то такой список будет бесконечен.


----------



## Legion107

regist написал(а):


> учитывая сколько людей хотя создать свой супер-пупер антивирус или лечащую утилиту, то такой список будет бесконечен.


Невольно вспоминается Шекспир - "Бедный Ёрик" не подумайте чего неверно это я про мир антивирусного ПО 
Белые и чёрные списки есть на www.virustotal.com но там жёсткие критерии оценки - касаются критической опасности ПО.


----------



## OLENA777

orderman написал(а):


> Неплохие отзывы о Avast, Avira, Comodo. Я, наверное, остановился бы на связке антивирус Avast + фаерволл Comodo.
> А также регулярно проверять систему на наличие уязвимого ПО .


Скачала и запустила по вашей сылке-Security Check после него изменились все браузеры а доктор WEB-выдал что это угроза срочно удалила эту прогу.


----------



## orderman

OLENA777 написал(а):


> после него изменились все браузеры


Как изменились? Эта утилита только проверяет наиболее уязвимое ПО и при наличии обновлений дает ссылки.



OLENA777 написал(а):


> доктор WEB-выдал что это угроза


Это ложное срабатывание. Программка обращается в интернет за списком ПО, а Др. Веб посчитал это угрозой. Рекомендацию запустить это ПО есть в конце каждой темы по лечению. Так что ничего опасного программа не делает.


----------



## glax24

OLENA777, я как разработчик этой программы должен с вами не согласиться.


----------



## OLENA777

Попробую еще раз.А как насчет браузера?


----------



## orderman

Напишите что именно случилось с браузером


----------



## vasandr

Всем добрый день. Не знаю где задать вопрос по бесплатным антивирусам, думаю можно здесь. В связи с участившимися вымогателями шифровальщиками, хотелось бы знать какой бесплатный антивирус может защитить мои данные. Пользуюсь *360 Total Security, *в нем есть заявленная функция Защита от перехвата данных, но я не знаю как протестировать. Или подскажете какой из бесплатных антивирусов выполняет защиту данных, т.е. был протестирован хотя на одном из шифровальщике? Или, еще лучше, подскажите метод проверки антивирусов на предмет защиты данных?


----------



## orderman

О *360 Total Security *лучше, наверное спросить тут. Про бесплатные незнаю, но для Нода можно настроить HIPS. Другие антивирусы тоже должны настраиваться, только необходимо разобраться.


----------



## GvU

orderman написал(а):


> О *360 Total Security *лучше, наверное спросить тут.


 Там есть хорошие видео обзоры по разным продуктам, по ним можно понять что идеальной защиты не существует. *360 Total Security - *хороший продукт, но мне кажется еще сыроват.
Avast free в последней версии появился HIPS , аваст заметно с обновлениями радует, заметно что над продуктом работаю.  а от шифровальщиков может какой нибудь дополнительный софт присмотреть ...


----------



## PlatZ

А я юзаю AVG , вроде норм, бесплатный и легкий.
Скачать AVG Internet Security 2015 бесплатно для Windows
Тут качал.
Даже в университете стоит на всех компах (учусь на IT , думаю преподы что-то знают)
Мне нравится, но у всех разные мнения.


----------



## Кирилл

[warning=PlatZ] Ссылки постим только на официальные сайты![/warning]


----------



## mike 1

Kaspersky Online Scanner - позволяет проверить файлы на известные вирусы. Ограничение на размер 1 загружаемого файла составляет 30 МБ.


----------



## shestale

90-дневная версия...


----------



## mike 1

VirusImmune

Сервис позволяет проверять файлы размером до 300 MB 86 антивирусами. Используемые антивирусы обновляются несколько раз в день, обеспечивая высокую надежность результатов проверки. Обработка и анализ всех загружаемых файлов осуществляется непосредственно на серверах VirusImmune.

Пример отчета: VirusImmune

P.S. Они пока находятся на стадии развития поэтому некоторые отчеты неточные выдает. Можно использовать только в экстренных случаях, когда на VirusTotal файл по размеру не проходит.


----------



## Severnyj

Ссылки проверены и обновлены, удалены прямо-таки все-все бесплатные антивирусы, оставил только популярные.


----------



## wumbo12

Добрый день, нужно удалить Trend Micro House - больше не развивает, даже не удаляет вирусы. А, только обнаруживает и результат - в этом нет смысл...
360 -Total Security -рекомендую удалить, возможно конфликты .


----------



## Alex1983

mike 1 написал(а):


> VirusImmune
> 
> Сервис позволяет проверять файлы размером до 300 MB 86 антивирусами. Используемые антивирусы обновляются несколько раз в день, обеспечивая высокую надежность результатов проверки. Обработка и анализ всех загружаемых файлов осуществляется непосредственно на серверах VirusImmune.
> 
> Пример отчета: VirusImmune
> 
> P.S. Они пока находятся на стадии развития поэтому некоторые отчеты неточные выдает. Можно использовать только в экстренных случаях, когда на VirusTotal файл по размеру не проходит.


Ссылки ведут не туда. Скорее всего закрыли.


----------

